# Who needs memes when you have organic chemistry?



## Alex (29/8/15)

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._needs_memes_when_you_have_organic_chemistry/


----------



## Alex (29/8/15)

Credit to OP

michaelp1987 2 points 17 minutes ago

Big words are scary. I had to search lots of these.

*Butyrate* _Found in fresh pineapple, orange juice, flavored alcohol_
*Isoamyl acetate* _Made from components of black truffle, vinegar_
*Acetic acid* _AKA vinegar_
*Hexanal* _Found in virgin olive oil_
*Hexyl acetate* _Found in wine_
*Isoamyl Isovalerate* _Found in fresh strawberries_
*Acetoin* _Found in butter_
*Limonene* _Found in citrus rind_
*Citronellol* _Found in citronella grass_
*Acetyl Propionyl* _Artificial_
*3-Hexen-1-ol* _Found in most plants_
*Butanoic acid* _Found in milk_
*Decalactone* _Found in dried milk_
*Cinnamate* _Found in cinnamon_
*Menthol* _Found in mint, peppermint_
*Anethole* _Found in anise, fennel_
*Linalool* _Found in mint, citrus, cinnamon_

_https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._needs_memes_when_you_have_organic_chemistry/_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/8/15)

That's actually pretty rad

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------

